# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Car import question

## tcpnyc

After months of overpaying the rental agencies, I am in the market for a car. Went to many garages over the past two weeks to realize the EU cars are priced WAY higher than the US counterparts.

I have done the math and logistics for getting a car here and they customs, just didnt know if anyone had any experience actually registering a US car here...it know about the TC, but thats about it.

----------


## didier

Its almost impossible to register a car here if you are a us citizen.  It used to be easy, but no more.   Its easy to bring a car from the states, but not cheap.  normally a regular size car or small truck will cost around 3000 usd for shipping alone.  then you have to pay duty on the vehicle and the shipping costs after it arrives at the port.  

If you buy a car here, go to budget in public or gumbs car rental, they sell cars also at a reasonable price.   but you will still run into the same problem when you try to register the car here in your name with insurance.   

  If you have local connections, perhaps a friend, they could register the car in their name. the insurance for the car could be tricky also as the insurance would need to be in the name of the car owner, so your friend would actually be the owner of the car that you bought.

----------


## tcpnyc

The locals dealers have all said it will be no problem to register and they will take care of it.

----------


## didier

> The locals dealers have all said it will be no problem to register and they will take care of it.



thats what the agency told my friend when they purchased their car 2 years ago, still not able to get it registered, they drive it anyway and hope that they don't get stopped.  they only drive it at night.  perhaps things have changed since 2 years ago, that would be a good thing.   I believe that the agencies actually think that an american can get it registered,  I do not believe that they misled my friends intentionally.   the agency also tried to get the car registered for my friends when my friends were rejected,  but they could not make it happen.  

I also have friends who rent by the month from a rental agency, they only pay 500 euros a month that includes insurance, its a rattle trap ( lots of dents)  but it runs and if they have a problem the agency takes care of it....a  win win.

----------


## elgreaux

I second what D. says and suggest you go to the Motor Vehicle Department in Lorient and ask. No point in shipping a car or buying one here if you can't get a carte grise... I have lived here for over 25 years, I have a residency card, and our cars are both in my husband's name. In theory you also need a French license to get car insurance in France...

----------


## arselascripting4

I think you should contact the dealership that deals with this.

----------

